# Concurso de apostas Temperatura máxima (FDS 4/5 Fevereiro)



## Vince (1 Fev 2012 às 11:51)

*Regulamento*

Concurso de apostas para a *temperatura máxima* do próximo fim de semana, Sábado 4 Fevereiro (00-00h) e Domingo 5 Fevereiro de 2011 (00-00h).
Em simultâneo decorre um concurso para as temperaturas mínimas nas mesmas estações. 

*O concurso consiste em:*

*1)* Aposta de previsão da *temperatura máxima* em 12 estações seleccionadas, para ambos os dias indicados, Sábado e Domingo


*Estações seleccionadas:*

 1 - Portel (Oriola) - Inst.Meteorologia
 2 - Montalegre - Inst.Meteorologia
 3 - Sítio das Fontes - MeteoFontes/CM Lagoa
 4 - Torres Vedras (Dois Portos) - Inst.Meteorologia
 5 - Porto (Serra do Pilar) -  Inst.Meteorologia
 6 - Tomar - MeteoTomar
 7 - Miranda do Douro -  Inst.Meteorologia
 8 - Aljezur -  Inst.Meteorologia
 9 - Figueira da Foz -  Inst.Meteorologia
10 - Alvalade -  Inst.Meteorologia
11 - Penhas Douradas -  Inst.Meteorologia
12 - Carrazeda de Ansiães -  Inst.Meteorologia









*Regras*

* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto dos dois dias a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado para as temperaturas verificadas em ambos os dias para as 12 estações que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.

* Decorrem dois concursos em simultâneo e independentes, mas no final será também apurado o vencedor de ambos, o *Grande vencedor* 


* A submissão de apostas começa a partir das 12h00 de hoje, Quarta-feira, havendo uma *penalização de 5% a partir das 20:00h *de hoje para quem for submetendo mais tarde, e uma *penalização de 10%* para quem submeta depois das 08:00 de amanhã (5ªfeira).

* A submissão *termina às 20:00 de amanhã* (5ªfeira).

A penalização é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 6ºC e tiver uma penalização de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 6.6ºC (6ºC+0,6ºC)

* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero. Devem ter também o sinal, positivo ou negativo.

* Se por sorte todas as 12 estações fornecerem dados para apuramento, entrarão nos cálculos todas as estações com dados apesar de duas terem sido escolhidas como suplentes.

* Se alguma estação num ou ambos os dias não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IM ou no site da estação amadora, será excluída do concurso esse dia ou dias dessa estação.

* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.



*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas. 
----------------
*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Portel: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Montalegre: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Porto: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Tomar: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb sxx,xºC Dom syy,yºC
Aljezur: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb sxx,xºC Dom syy,yºC
Alvalade: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb sxx,xºC  Dom syy,yºC
----------------

xx,xºC e yy,yºC são a temperatura com uma casa decimal, e o respectivo sinal (s), negativo ou positivo

Exemplo:
Penhas Douradas: Sáb +02,1ºC  Dom +03,0ºC



Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2012 às 12:25)

*MeteoAlentejo*
Portel: Sáb 7,3ºC Dom 9,2ºC
Montalegre: Sáb 5,1ºC Dom 6,9ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb 9,5ºC Dom 11,3ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb 12,9ºC Dom 13,4ºC
Porto: Sáb 10,4ºC Dom 11,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 11,5ºC Dom 13,9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb 5,2ºC Dom 7,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb 14,4ºC Dom 15,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb 13,0ºC Dom 14,1ºC
Alvalade: Sáb 12,1ºC Dom 13,2ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -1,0ºC Dom 0,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb 4,3ºC Dom 5,0ºC


----------



## Geostrofico (1 Fev 2012 às 13:57)

*Geostrofico*
Portel: Sáb +7,8ºC Dom +13,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +3,5ºC Dom +5,7ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +11,5ºC Dom +14,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +11,5ºC Dom +13,5ºC
Porto: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +10,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb +13,5ºC Dom +15,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +5,2ºC Dom +8,8ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +12,3ºC Dom +14,4ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +11,5ºC Dom +13,8ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +12,0C Dom +14,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb +3,2ºC Dom +5,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +4,1ºC Dom +8,8ºC


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2012 às 14:02)

*vitamos*
Portel: Sáb +6,8ºC Dom +12,1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +3,9ºC Dom +7,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +11,5ºC Dom +13,3ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +7,3ºC Dom +12,1ºC
Porto: Sáb +7,7ºC Dom +10,8ºC
Tomar: Sáb +9,0ºC Dom +11,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +3,5ºC Dom +8,1ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +13,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +8,8ºC Dom +12,9ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +9,2ºC Dom +12,3ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -1,2ºC Dom +1,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +3,0ºC Dom +7,2ºC


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2012 às 14:03)

*Stormy*

Portel: Sáb +06,5ºC Dom +07,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -02,0ºC Dom 00,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +09,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +06,5ºC Dom +08,0ºC
Porto: Sáb +07,0ºC Dom +08,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb +07,0ºC Dom +08,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +01,5ºC Dom +03,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +08,0ºC Dom +09,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +07,0ºC Dom +08,0yºC
Alvalade: Sáb +06,5ºC Dom +07,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -03,5ºC Dom -00,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +02,0ºC Dom +05,0ºC


----------



## tiaguh7 (1 Fev 2012 às 14:08)

*Tiaguh7*
Portel: Sáb +6,0ºC Dom +9,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -2,0ºC Dom 0,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +8,0ºC Dom +9,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +6,5ºC Dom +8,5ºC
Porto: Sáb +7,0ºC Dom +9,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb +7,0ºC Dom +9,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +2,0ºC Dom +4,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +8,0ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +8,0ºC Dom +9,5ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +6,5ºC Dom +8,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -3,5ºC Dom -0,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +2,0ºC Dom +5,0ºC


----------



## vinc7e (1 Fev 2012 às 14:41)

*vinc7e*
Portel: Sáb 8,0ºC Dom 12,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb 2,0ºC Dom 3,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb 11,0ºC Dom 12.0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb 10ºC Dom 12ºC
Porto: Sáb 9,0ºC Dom 9,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 9,0ºC Dom 10ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb 2,0ºC Dom 5,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb 10,0ºC Dom 12,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb 10,0ºC Dom 11ºC
Alvalade: Sáb 10.0ºC Dom 11.0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -2,0ºC Dom -1,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb 3,0ºC Dom 6,0ºC


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2012 às 14:51)

Portel: Sáb 8,2ºC Dom 7,4ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -2,4ºC Dom -0,8ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb 11,4ºC Dom 10,4ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb 10,0ºC Dom 10,5ºC
Porto: Sáb 9,6ºC Dom 10,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb 9,1ºC Dom 8,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -1,2ºC Dom 0,6ºC
Aljezur: Sáb 10,8ºC Dom 11,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb 9,7ºC Dom 10,3ºC
Alvalade: Sáb 9,6ºC Dom 9,2ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -2,8ºC Dom -2,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb 2,1ºC Dom 3,6ºC


----------



## Norther (1 Fev 2012 às 15:01)

Portel: Sáb 6.2ºC Dom 8ºC
Montalegre: Sáb 2.7ºC Dom 3.6ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb 9.5ºC Dom 11ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb 7.9ºC Dom 9.3ºC
Porto: Sáb 6.9ºC Dom 9.8ºC
Tomar: Sáb 7.2ºC Dom 9.2ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sáb 2.2ºC Dom 4.4ºC 
Aljezur: Sáb 9.7ºC Dom 11.2ºC 
Figueira da Foz: Sáb 7.5C Dom 9.2ºC 
Alvalade: Sáb 7.7ºC Dom 9.2ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -3ºC Dom -1ºC 
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb 2.6ºC Dom 5.8ºC


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2012 às 15:33)

*Agreste*
Portel: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +14,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +04,0ºC Dom +07,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +12,0ºC Dom +16,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +11,0ºC Dom +14,0ºC
Porto: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +14,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +14,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +06,0ºC Dom +09,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +15,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +10,0C Dom +14,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +11,0ºC Dom +16,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb +05,0ºC Dom +08,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +06,0ºC Dom +10,0ºC


----------



## amarusp (1 Fev 2012 às 16:04)

Portel: Sáb +4,6ºC Dom +10,1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +2,0ºC Dom +4,6,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +9,5ºC Dom +12,1ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +6,8ºC Dom +11,9ºC
Porto: Sáb +6,9ºC Dom +9,9ºC
Tomar: Sáb +8,1ºC Dom +11,4ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +2,6ºC Dom +7,8ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +9,0ºC Dom +11,8ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +7,8ºC Dom +12,6ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +8,7ºC Dom +11,8ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -2,3ºC Dom +0,6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +2,7ºC Dom +6,5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2012 às 16:05)

mr. phillip:

Portel: Sáb 6.1ºC Dom 7.2ºC
Montalegre: Sáb 3.8ºC Dom 5.9ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb 10ºC Dom 11,3ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb 11,9ºC Dom 12.6ºC
Porto: Sáb 9ºC Dom 11.8ºC
Tomar: Sáb 10,4ºC Dom 13ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb 3.2ºC Dom 6.3ºC
Aljezur: Sáb 13.1ºC Dom 14.2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb 11,0ºC Dom 13.6ºC
Alvalade: Sáb 12,3ºC Dom 13ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -0.2ºC Dom 1.0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb 4,3ºC Dom 5,6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2012 às 16:16)

*SpiderVV*:
Portel: Sáb +7,7ºC Dom +9,4ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +2,8ºC Dom +5,4ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +9,4ºC Dom +10,7ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +12,0ºC Dom +12,6ºC
Porto: Sáb +8,8ºC Dom +10,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +11,1ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +1,4ºC Dom +2,8ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +12,7ºC Dom +13,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +9,9ºC Dom +13,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +11,5ºC Dom +13,9ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb +0,1ºC Dom +1,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +2,4ºC Dom +5,1ºC


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2012 às 16:32)

*Veterano*
Portel: Sáb +5,5ºC Dom +8,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +1,0ºC Dom +3,8ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +11,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +7,5ºC Dom +8,6ºC
Porto: Sáb +8,2ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb +7,9ºC Dom +9,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +3,5ºC Dom +5,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +9,3ºC Dom +10,6ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +8,0ºC Dom +10,3ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +7,6ºC Dom +8,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -2,5ºC Dom +0,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +4,0ºC Dom +7,0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2012 às 16:35)

*ecobcg*
Portel: Sáb +7,5ºC Dom +13,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +4,5ºC Dom +7,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +12,5ºC Dom +15,3ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +7,5ºC Dom +11,2ºC
Porto: Sáb +8,5ºC Dom +10,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb +8,0ºC Dom +11,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +4,5ºC Dom +7,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +11,0ºC Dom +14,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +9,2ºC Dom +13,4ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +8,5ºC Dom +13,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -1,6ºC Dom +1,2ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +2,5ºC Dom +8,5ºC


----------



## jPdF (1 Fev 2012 às 16:44)

*jpdf*
Portel: Sáb +07,3ºC Dom +08,2ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +01,2ºC Dom +02,7ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +10,7ºC Dom +12,1ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +07,2ºC Dom +12,1ºC
Porto: Sáb +09,3ºC Dom +10,3ºC
Tomar: Sáb +07,3ºC Dom +08,1ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +04,3ºC Dom +05,2ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +11,2ºC Dom +12,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +09,3ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +08,1ºC Dom +08,7ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -01,3ºC Dom +00,9ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +03,0ºC Dom +02,1ºC


----------



## Thomar (1 Fev 2012 às 16:46)

*Thomar*
Portel: Sáb +7,8ºC Dom +11,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +3,6ºC Dom +6,4ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +12,5ºC Dom +14,6ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +9,3ºC Dom +12,9ºC
Porto: Sáb +7,6ºC Dom +11,8ºC
Tomar: Sáb +8,4ºC Dom +12,3ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +2,4ºC Dom +6,3ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +8,9ºC Dom +12,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +9,1ºC Dom +12,4ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +9,3ºC Dom +13,2ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -1,7ºC Dom +1,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +3,5ºC Dom +7,3ºC


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2012 às 17:35)

rozzo
Portel: Sáb +09.3ºC Dom +13.3ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +03.0ºC Dom +06.4ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Sáb +11.4ºC Dom +14.7ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +10.4ºC Dom +14.1ºC
Porto: Sáb +10.1ºC Dom +12.1ºC
Tomar: Sáb +10.2ºC Dom +12.8ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +04.5ºC Dom +08.2ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +11.1ºC Dom +14.9ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +10.5ºC Dom +14.3ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +11.0ºC Dom +14.8ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -01.4ºC Dom +02.2ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +04.9ºC Dom +08.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2012 às 17:47)

*Gerofil*
Portel: Sáb +9,3ºC Dom 10,9ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +1,5ºC Dom +2,3ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +11,4ºC Dom +14,2ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +10,6ºC Dom +12,4ºC
Porto: Sáb +8,9ºC Dom +10,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb +10,2ºC Dom +12,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb -2,0ºC Dom +0,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +14,1ºC Dom +15,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +12,1ºC Dom +12,3ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +13,6ºC Dom +14,4ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -2,4ºC Dom -0,6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb –0,5ºC Dom +0,2ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (1 Fev 2012 às 17:57)

*|Ciclone|*
Portel: Sáb +08,0ºC Dom +13,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +04,1ºC Dom +06,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Sáb +11,3ºC Dom +13,9ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +14,0ºC
Porto: Sáb +09,2ºC Dom +12,9ºC
Tomar: Sáb +09,2ºC Dom +12,2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +04,8ºC Dom +06,9ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +13,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +13,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +11,0ºC Dom +15,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom +04,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +05,0ºC Dom +09,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2012 às 18:14)

*João Soares*

Portel: Sáb +9.7ºC Dom +11.3ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +3.0ºC Dom +5.4ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +12.5ºC Dom +13.3ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +9.9ºC Dom +11.9ºC
Porto: Sáb +9.7ºC Dom +13.2ºC
Tomar: Sáb +10.8ºC Dom +12.6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +2.5ºC Dom +6.7ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +12.3ºC Dom +13.5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +9.6ºC Dom 12.7ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +10.5ºC Dom +12.6ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb +0.3ºC Dom +2.6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +3.6ºC Dom +4.2ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2012 às 18:29)

*Dan*
Portel: Sáb +08.6ºC Dom +12.8ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +03.2ºC Dom +05.8ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Sáb +10.5ºC Dom +14.2ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +09.9ºC Dom +14.4ºC
Porto: Sáb +10.2ºC Dom +12.5ºC
Tomar: Sáb +09.8ºC Dom +13.2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +05.6ºC Dom +09.2ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +10.2ºC Dom +15.2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +10.2ºC Dom +13.7ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +09.9ºC Dom +14.5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -01.6ºC Dom +02.9ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +05.2ºC Dom +08.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2012 às 18:58)

*Gilmet*
Portel: Sáb +07.8ºC Dom +12.1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +03.5ºC Dom +06.1ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Sáb +11.3ºC Dom +14.9ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +10.3ºC Dom +13.3ºC
Porto: Sáb +9.1ºC Dom +12.1ºC
Tomar: Sáb +10.9ºC Dom +14.4ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +04.7ºC Dom +09.7ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +10.5ºC Dom +15.2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +09.8ºC Dom +12.6ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +09.5ºC Dom +12.5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -02.3ºC Dom +03.1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +04.9ºC Dom +09.2ºC


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2012 às 19:16)

*Fil*
Portel: Sáb +7,2ºC Dom +9,6ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +0,3ºC Dom +2,1ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +9,3ºC Dom +11,6ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +8,8ºC Dom +10,7ºC
Porto: Sáb +8,1ºC Dom +11,2ºC
Tomar: Sáb +7,4ºC Dom +9,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +3,9ºC Dom +6,9ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +9,1ºC Dom +11,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +9,1ºC Dom +11,5ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +7,5ºC Dom +10,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -2,1ºC Dom -0,6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +4,8ºC Dom +7,3ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Fev 2012 às 19:25)

*PedroAfonso*
Portel: Sáb +09,1ºC Dom +11,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +03,1ºC Dom +07,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +12,4ºC Dom +14,6ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +08,3ºC Dom +11,8ºC
Porto: Sáb +07,0ºC Dom +10,9ºC
Tomar: Sáb +08,9ºC Dom +10,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +04,6ºC Dom +06,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +10,1ºC Dom +11,6ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +9,8ºC Dom +11,3ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +10,6ºC Dom +12,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -03,2ºC Dom -01,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +03,9ºC Dom +07,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2012 às 19:26)

*Algarvio1980*
Portel: Sáb +9.2ºC Dom +10.2ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +3.4ºC Dom +5.3ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +10.7ºC Dom +12.8ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +9.9ºC Dom +12.3ºC
Porto: Sáb +9.2ºC Dom +11.2ºC
Tomar: Sáb +10.4ºC Dom +11.4ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +1.2ºC Dom +4.1ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +9.4ºC Dom +12.6ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +11.2ºC Dom +12.7ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +9.7ºC Dom +12.4ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -1.2ºC Dom +2.4ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +3.1ºC Dom +4.3ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2012 às 19:35)

*ac_cernax*
Portel: Sáb +08,1ºC Dom +09,9ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +03,2ºC Dom +03,9ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +11,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +07,8ºC Dom +08,7ºC
Porto: Sáb +08,3ºC Dom +08,8ºC
Tomar: Sáb +08,9ºC Dom +09,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +02,5ºC Dom +03,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +08,4ºC Dom +09,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +07,8ºC Dom +08,3ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +08,5ºC Dom +08,9ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -00,2ºC Dom -00,1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +03,3ºC Dom +05,4ºC


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2012 às 19:37)

*Snifa*

Portel: Sáb 9.5 C Dom 12.5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb 3.4ºC Dom 4.1ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb 10.5ºC Dom 12.8ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb 9ºC Dom 11.4ºC
Porto: Sáb 8.8ºC Dom 10.7ºC
Tomar: Sáb 8.5ºC Dom 11.5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb 3.8ºC Dom 4.5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb 10.0ºC Dom 12.4ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb 10.0ºC Dom 11.6ºC
Alvalade: Sáb 9.5ºC Dom 10.7ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -2.5ºC Dom -0.5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb 4.0ºC Dom 5.5ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Fev 2012 às 19:47)

*Jorge_scp*
Portel: Sáb +08,5ºC Dom +13,1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +04,1ºC Dom +07,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +11,3ºC Dom +14,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +09,1ºC Dom +13,2ºC
Porto: Sáb +08,8ºC Dom +13,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +12,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +04,1ºC Dom +08,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +11,1ºC Dom +14,6ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +09,2ºC Dom +13,8ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +10,5ºC Dom +14,3ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -00,7ºC Dom +04,6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +04,7ºC Dom +09,3ºC


----------



## David sf (1 Fev 2012 às 19:52)

*David sf*
Portel: Sáb +08,0ºC Dom +12,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +05,5ºC Dom +07,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +11,5ºC Dom +13,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +09,5ºC Dom +13,0ºC
Porto: Sáb +08,5ºC Dom +12,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +11,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +04,5ºC Dom +07,5ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +13,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +09,5ºC Dom +12,5ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +13,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -00,5ºC Dom +03,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +05,5ºC Dom +09,0ºC


----------



## tomalino (1 Fev 2012 às 19:53)

*tomalino*
Portel: Sáb 9,5ºC Dom 12,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb 3,4ºC Dom 5,1ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb 10,9ºC Dom 13,9ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb 8,8ºC Dom 13,1ºC
Porto: Sáb 8,2ºC Dom 12,6ºC
Tomar: Sáb 7,6ºC Dom 11,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb 4,6ºC Dom 8,7ºC
Aljezur: Sáb 11,1ºC Dom 14,1ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb 9,9ºC Dom 12,2ºC
Alvalade: Sáb 10,7ºC Dom 14,4ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -0,5ºC Dom 3,1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb 5,3ºC Dom 9,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2012 às 19:59)

*AnDré*
Portel: Sáb +11,0ºC Dom +13,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +04,1ºC Dom +06,8ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +12,0ºC Dom +14,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +11,5ºC Dom +12,5ºC
Porto: Sáb +10,2ºC Dom +11,3ºC
Tomar: Sáb +11,5ºC Dom +13,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +06,5ºC Dom +08,8ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +13,5ºC Dom +14,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +11,2ºC Dom +12,5ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +12,5ºC Dom +14,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -00,4ºC Dom +02,4ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +07,1ºC Dom +09,5ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2012 às 20:27)

*miguel*
Portel: Sáb +08,0ºC Dom +09,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +04,2ºC Dom +06,7ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +09,2ºC Dom +11,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +10,5ºC Dom +12,8ºC
Porto: Sáb +08,8ºC Dom +11,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb +09,4ºC Dom +12,9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +04,3ºC Dom +07,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +13,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +11,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +09,6ºC Dom +12,9ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -02,7ºC Dom -01,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +04,0ºC Dom +07,5ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2012 às 20:46)

*Duarte Sousa*

Portel: Sáb +8,3ºC Dom +12,4ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +3,4ºC Dom +4,4ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +10,7ºC Dom +13,8ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +9,8ºC Dom +13,4ºC
Porto: Sáb +9,1ºC Dom +11,4ºC
Tomar: Sáb +9,4ºC Dom +11,9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +4,8ºC Dom +9,4ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +11,5ºC Dom +15,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +10,4ºC Dom +13,6ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +9,5ºC Dom +14,1ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb 0,0ºC Dom +3,1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +5,3ºC Dom +9,0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2012 às 22:41)

*Aristocrata*
Portel: Sáb +08,1ºC Dom +11,1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +00,3ºC Dom +03,9ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +10,9ºC Dom +12,3ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +09,5ºC Dom +13,6ºC
Porto: Sáb +09,6ºC Dom +13,3ºC
Tomar: Sáb +08,9ºC Dom +12,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +04,1ºC Dom 07,9ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +09,1ºC Dom +13,6ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +09,1ºC Dom +13,1ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +08,8ºC Dom +13,1ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -01,1ºC Dom +03,6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +03,5ºC Dom +06,9ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2012 às 23:47)

*MSantos*

Portel: Sáb +07,5ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +03,2ºC Dom +05,4ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +11,0ºC Dom +12,2ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +08,5ºC Dom +10,4ºC
Porto: Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +10,8ºC
Tomar: Sáb +10,1ºC Dom +12,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +04,1ºC Dom +06,7ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +10,1ºC Dom +12,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +07,0ºC Dom +08,0yºC
Alvalade: Sáb +08,7ºC Dom +09,8ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -00,5ºC Dom +02,4ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +05,1ºC Dom +07,2ºC


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2012 às 23:49)

*Z13*
Portel: Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +04,5ºC Dom +05,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +12,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +11,0ºC
Porto: Sáb +08,0ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb +07,5ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +06,5ºC Dom +07,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +12,0ºC Dom +13,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +11,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +11,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom +01,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +08,0ºC Dom +09,5ºC


----------



## Hazores (2 Fev 2012 às 00:37)

Hazores
Portel: Sáb +08,0ºC Dom +9,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +03,5ºC Dom +04,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +8,0ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +08,0ºC Dom +9,0ºC
Porto: Sáb +07,0ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb +07,0ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +04,0ºC Dom +06,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +11,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +11,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -01,0ºC Dom +00,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +06,0ºC Dom +06,0ºC


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Fev 2012 às 02:22)

*Trapalhadas*

Portel: Sáb +06,4ºC Dom +06,8ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +03,1ºC Dom +03,7ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +10,1ºC Dom +10,9ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +11,2ºC Dom +12,8ºC
Porto: Sáb +07,8ºC Dom +08,9ºC
Tomar: Sáb +08,5ºC Dom +10,2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +03,2ºC Dom +04,7ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +10,2ºC Dom +12,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +11,4ºC Dom +13,1ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +12,2ºC Dom +13,6ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -01,8ºC Dom +00,7ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +03,9ºC Dom +04,2ºC


----------



## Portin (2 Fev 2012 às 03:42)

*Portin*

Portel: Sáb +07,9ºC Dom +10,8ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +03,2ºC Dom +06,2ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +11,2ºC Dom +13,7ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +10,1ºC Dom +13,2ºC
Porto: Sáb +06,6ºC Dom +11,3ºC
Tomar: Sáb +08,1ºC Dom +11,4ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +03,4ºC Dom +08,7ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +09,5ºC Dom -12,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +10,1ºC Dom +13,1ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +08,1ºC Dom +12,8ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -01,6ºC Dom +04,8ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +05,1ºC Dom +08,4ºC


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 14:50)

F_R 
Portel: Sáb +06,7ºC Dom +07,9ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -01,4ºC Dom 01,7ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +10,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +08,5ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Porto: Sáb +08,3ºC Dom +09,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb +08,8ºC Dom +11,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +01,3ºC Dom +04,6ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +08,9ºC Dom +10,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +07,3ºC Dom +09,9ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +08,4ºC Dom +09,8ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -03,7ºC Dom -01,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +03,4ºC Dom +06,5ºC


----------



## Zoelae (2 Fev 2012 às 18:14)

*Zoelae*
Portel: Sáb 7,9ºC Dom 9,3ºC
Montalegre: Sáb -2,5ºC Dom -0,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb 8,3ºC Dom 9,2ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb 9,2ºC Dom 10,2ºC
Porto: Sáb 7,3ºC Dom 9,4ºC
Tomar: Sáb 6,8ºC Dom 8,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb 0,4ºC Dom 4,1ºC
Aljezur: Sáb 9,3ºC Dom 10,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb 9,0ºC Dom 10,3ºC
Alvalade: Sáb 8,7ºC Dom 10.5ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -4.0ºC Dom -2.5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb -0.3ºC Dom 1.4ºC


----------



## fsl (2 Fev 2012 às 19:22)

*FSL*
Portel: Sáb +06,1ºC Dom +10,1ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +00,3ºC Dom +04,9ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +08,9ºC Dom +12,3ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +08,5ºC Dom +12,6ºC
Porto: Sáb +05,6ºC Dom +12,3ºC
Tomar: Sáb +06,9ºC Dom +12,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +03,1ºC Dom 07,9ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +07,1ºC Dom +12,6ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +08,1ºC Dom +13,1ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +05,8ºC Dom +12,1ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -02,1ºC Dom +04,6ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +02,5ºC Dom +06,9ºC
__________________


----------



## João Sousa (2 Fev 2012 às 19:32)

Portel: Sáb +07,8ºC Dom +11,0ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +04,5ºC Dom +06,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +12,5ºC Dom +14,5ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +09,7ºC Dom +13,2ºC
Porto: Sáb +07,5ºC Dom +12,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb +09,2ºC Dom +11,1ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +04,3ºC Dom +07,9ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +09,7ºC Dom +13,8ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +10,1ºC Dom +12,5ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +09,1ºC Dom +13,2ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -1,2ºC Dom +02,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +03,5ºC Dom +07,0ºC


----------



## Santos (2 Fev 2012 às 20:54)

Portel: Sáb +8,0ºC Dom +13,2ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +04,2ºC Dom +07,6ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +10,8ºC Dom +13,2ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +13,0ºC
Porto: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +13,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb +10,2ºC Dom +13,4ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +06,0ºC Dom +7,3ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +12,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +9,7ºC Dom +14,4ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +11,0ºC Dom +12,8ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -4,0ºC Dom +05,8ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +05,5ºC Dom +12,0ºC


----------



## meteo (2 Fev 2012 às 21:00)

*meteo*
Portel: Sáb +09,5ºC Dom +13,5ºC
Montalegre: Sáb +05,0ºC Dom +07,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes : Sáb +10,5ºC Dom +15,0ºC
Torres Vedras: Sáb +11,0ºC Dom +14,5ºC
Porto: Sáb +09,0ºC Dom +13,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb +10,0ºC Dom +13,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sáb +06,0ºC Dom +10,0ºC
Aljezur: Sáb +10,5ºC Dom +15,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Sáb +09,5ºC Dom +14,0ºC
Alvalade: Sáb +09,5ºC Dom +14,0ºC
Penhas Douradas: Sáb -00,5ºC Dom +03,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: Sáb +06,5ºC Dom +09,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2012 às 13:01)

13h e o Sítio das Fontes está já nos 12,0ºC.
Depois da mínima que foi um balde de água quente para muitos, a estação prepara-se agora para dar mais um bailinho, desta vez nas máximas.


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 15:06)

Máximas aproximadas até às 13h:

Portel: 7,7ºC (sem registos das 13 h, não deverá contar)
Montalegre: 2,1ºC
Sítio das Fontes : 13,4ºC (exacta)
Torres Vedras: OFF
Porto: OFF
Tomar: 12,8ºC
Miranda do Douro: 5,6ºC
Aljezur: 12,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: 10,1ºC
Alvalade: 10,3C
Penhas Douradas: -0,8ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: 4,8ºC


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2012 às 17:39)

Olhando aos gráficos nas máximas de sábado talvez tenha ficado na parte de cima da tabela... 

Vamos ter de esquecer a Serra do Pilar e Torres Vedras... nem extremos, nem gráficos... nada...


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2012 às 19:07)

Máximas aproximadas, pelos gráficos horários:

Portel: 10,0ºC
Montalegre: 2,1ºC
Sítio das Fontes : 13,4ºC (exacta)
Torres Vedras: OFF
Porto: OFF
Tomar: 12,8ºC (exacta)
Miranda do Douro: 6,5ºC
Aljezur: 13,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: 11,0ºC
Alvalade: 11,5ºC
Penhas Douradas: -0,1ºC (synops)
Carrazeda de Ansiães: 5,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2012 às 19:13)

Agreste disse:


> Olhando aos gráficos nas máximas de sábado talvez tenha ficado na parte de cima da tabela...
> 
> Vamos ter de esquecer a Serra do Pilar e Torres Vedras... nem extremos, nem gráficos... nada...



Também para mim as coisas correram bem melhores relativamente às máximas. Contas por alto, e devo ter uns 9-10 pontos nas máximas, contra os 18-19 nas mínimas.

Agora é esperar pelo resumo diário, mais logo à noite.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2012 às 01:11)

*Temperaturas máximas registadas dia 4:*

Portel: 10,3ºC
Montalegre: 2,4ºC
Sítio das Fontes: 13,4ºC
Torres Vedras: nd
Porto: nd
Tomar: 12,8ºC
Miranda do Douro: 6,8ºC
Aljezur: 13,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: 11,2ºC
Alvalade: 11,3ºC
Penhas Douradas: -0,1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: 6,1ºC


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2012 às 16:18)

Isto hoje vai ser o descalabro para muita gente, máximas às 15h:

Portel: 14,8ºC
Montalegre: 5,2ºC
Sítio das Fontes: 17,2ºC (exacta)
Torres Vedras: nd
Porto: nd
Tomar: 13,8ºC (exacta)
Miranda do Douro: 10,1ºC
Aljezur: 14,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: 12,9ºC
Alvalade: 15,6ºC
Penhas Douradas: 2,7ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: 8,7ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Fev 2012 às 16:28)

David sf disse:


> Isto hoje vai ser o descalabro para muita gente, máximas às 15h:
> 
> Portel: 14,8ºC
> Montalegre: 5,2ºC
> ...



Eu acho que o que ainda me vai safar algum coisa são as temperaturas máximas. Apostei umas máximas mais altas que a maioria e ainda devia ter apostado mais alto na maior parte dos casos...  A do sítio das fontes então é surpreendente!


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2012 às 22:45)

A lista de apostas para as máximas, para cada um verificar as suas:

(clicar na imagem)








Os 30 melhores na aposta das máximas de sábado:


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Fev 2012 às 22:57)

Fantástico André! Penso que és o grande favorito a vencer o concurso, estás muito bem tanto nas mínimas como nas máximas. Parabéns!


----------



## João Sousa (5 Fev 2012 às 23:16)

Bom... eu nem apareço nos 30 primeiros! loooooool
Parabéns ao vencedor!
Grande abraço a todos


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2012 às 01:04)

Obrigado!  De facto o dia de Sábado correu-me bastante bem, e graças às máximas levo uma boa vantagem.
Mas a sondagem ainda não acabou.
O domingo foi bem pior para todos. Penso que a vitória poderá ser decidida à décima.


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2012 às 01:12)

*Temperaturas máximas registadas dia 5:*

Portel: 15,0ºC
Montalegre: 5,7ºC
Sítio das Fontes: 17,2ºC
Torres Vedras: nd
Porto: nd
Tomar: 13,8ºC
Miranda do Douro: 10,6ºC
Aljezur: 14,6ºC
Figueira da Foz: 13,9ºC
Alvalade: 15,9ºC
Penhas Douradas: 3,2ºC 
Carrazeda de Ansiães: 9,8ºC


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2012 às 22:09)

Ainda relativamente às *máximas de Domingo*, foram estes 30 melhores






(Os dados para o apuramento)


Daqui a pouco os dados globais de Domingo, e o grande vencedor final.


----------



## meteo (6 Fev 2012 às 22:44)

Sempre gostei mais de calor(máximas) que frio(mínimas). 
Quase 1º nas máximas de Domingo.Quase último nas mínimas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2012 às 22:57)

Ao menos, apareço na sondagem de sábado e domingo nas máximas, já nas mínimas nem vê-lo.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2012 às 17:59)

É um repost do post sobre as mínimas:

-----------------

18º na geral!

Mas que concurso Fantástico!

Parabéns aos vencedores, parabéns aos participantes e por último parabéns aos organizadores de excelente momento neste fórum.


A todos os que não participaram: sejam mais activos, este fórum é de todos e com todos contamos; da próxima queremos muitos mais!


----------

